# stand and 125gal tank build



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok so maybe i'm just lazy lol. Here is the stand and tank that I built. I didn't want to go back and re-type and post pics for the whole process, so here are the links to it from another forum, hope that's ok.
the first is the stand, the second is the tank

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233186

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237661


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome job bud...

You should get into the business of building tank stands.
That's an awesome stand.. really WOW


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Great Job on the stand I agree. I also agree with the comment you made on the other forum...managing to build stands, ship them, deal with family, work etc...would simply be too much. I don't know why it is but, without a corporate name behind you people want and expect too much from a do it yourselfer at a discounted price.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is really impressive. I bet you would need a forklift to move your stand if you didn't have casters on it lol.

Wow but definitely over built. I feel sorry for the rainforest you had to cut down to build that monster stand. lol j/k

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks all.
My only regret in the whole process is that I wish I had gone with tighter tolerances around the tank. Also I wish I had built the stand 4 inches lower and the tank 4 inches higher but that's water under the bridge now.

Now all I have to do is build the OTHER stand for the OTHER tank I'm making for Fiancee (100 gal, 60"x16wx24H)


----------



## kalyco (Nov 22, 2010)

And as your fiancee, I am getting quite anxious to have my fish home where they belong.

I must say though NewObsesion does fine work! He builds wonderfully and all of his handiwork is done with precision. Great job!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

kalyco said:


> And as your fiancee, I am getting quite anxious to have my fish home where they belong.
> 
> I must say though NewObsesion does fine work! He builds wonderfully and all of his handiwork is done with precision. Great job!


LOL, if I ever heard my wife say something like that I know something is terribly wrong....

lucky [email protected][email protected] newobsessed...haha


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> LOL, if I ever heard my wife say something like that I know something is terribly wrong....
> 
> lucky [email protected][email protected] newobsessed...haha


lmao.
Yes, yes I am


----------

